# Brewer Starter Kit $64 ($75 OFF)- Groupon Deal!



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

Midwest Homebrewing and Winemaking Supplies via Groupon offers its First-Time Brewer Starter Kit for only *$64*. That's $75 off, although it doesn't include the $12 shipping charge for the kit itself. It includes a 6.5-gallon fermenter, bottling bucket, airlock, hydrometer, bottle brush, bottle opener, choice of brews, $25 gift card for your next purchase, and more. Note that it doesn't include the actual bottles. Deal ends April 24.

Although this is listed under Groupon Huntsville, it can be purchased and used by anyone outside of that area. You'll receive a coupon code which can be used on Midwest Homebrewing's site.

http://www.groupon.com/r/uu26629306


----------

